# My little monsters <3



## yeatzee (Mar 19, 2010)

these are my second fastest species, and are crazy aggressive. Man are they good looking though!

Here is a pic from when they are L2







and here is one now


----------



## neps (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice!

Yeah, they are aggressive. I like 'em!


----------



## sbugir (Mar 19, 2010)

NIce pics.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2010)

Doesn' t anyone but me take bad pictures?


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 19, 2010)

neps said:


> Nice!
> 
> Yeah, they are aggressive. I like 'em!


Thanks, and yes I love watching them tackle large prey with ease. Its quite incredible.



lemmiwinks said:


> NIce pics.


Thanks



hibiscusmile said:


> Doesn' t anyone but me take bad pictures?


Well It would be pretty hard to take pictures like these or what others are posting with normal camera's. We use DSLR's with fancy macro lenses, flash setups, yada yada yada


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 20, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Well It would be pretty hard to take pictures like these or what others are posting with normal camera's. We use DSLR's with fancy macro lenses, flash setups, yada yada yada


I think Rebecca is using a 300D Digital Rebel and a 100mm macro? I think practice might be all that's required! I did write a *brief* how-to for that setup for Katnapper. So maybe that would help?


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 20, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> I think Rebecca is using a 300D Digital Rebel and a 100mm macro? I think practice might be all that's required! I did write a *brief* how-to for that setup for Katnapper. So maybe that would help?


Oh i did not know that. Well in that case I say go outside with some larger and more still specimens and take some pictures. Learn how each part of the camera works and how changing settings alter the pictures first though.


----------

